
First and Long: Bill Hambrecht & Mark Cuban take on the NFL - dpapathanasiou
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/03/sports/playmagazine/0603play-business.html
======
dpapathanasiou
Attention YC bootstrappers: do not try this in your apartment ;)

